# Fixture Storage



## pmolsonmus (Nov 19, 2013)

It is less than an ideal place but we are looking to store some very old scoops and other fixtures in our scene shop (no other real option- space is at a premium). So... because we have lots of ceiling space (it is part of a converted gym- 30+ foot ceilings) I'm looking to store them higher up to minimize the sawdust, misc. stuff that would mess them up. We RARELY use the scoops and the very old equipment, but I don't want to discard them yet.

I think our best option is to hang some pipe and attach as normal with clamps,(maybe there's another storage solution) but does anyone have a great system for hanging the pipe itself on a cement block wall.
I can think of a bunch of ways, wooden frame with a 45 deg. support; brackets; unistrut/superstrut; etc...

I'm probably looking at 2 sections about 12 ft long each that are parallel to each other and go into a corner wall about 10 ft high with another pipe about 13-14ft high above it.

The problem is the corner wall and preventing the pipe from sliding out of whatever is holding it while still using the wall as support.

Thanks in advance CB

Phil


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 19, 2013)

Place the unit in a drawstring tall kitchen garbage bag, leaving just the clamp exposed, before hanging in suspended animation storage.

I'd use Unistrut vertically attached to the wall, and standoff brackets for the 1.5" ID pipe.


http://i21.geccdn.net/site/images/n-picgroup/UTR_P1777EG.jpg . With U-bolt at the end, or similar.


----------



## carsonld (Nov 22, 2013)

I actually have to store all the lights in our CB what I have done is bought 10 cement blocks, and two poles and stacked 5 blocks on each side and the two poles one on top and one in the middle. and store lights on that. Also dont forget if selling is a option, post the up on here!


----------



## StradivariusBone (Nov 25, 2013)

Your post got me thinking as our theatre also lacks a system for storage. Our space is not as limited, currently most of the fixtures are upstairs stashes in hallways, but I was thinking about finding a cart of some sort to store and move them easier. Here's what I found:

http://www.instructables.com/id/Stage-lighting-storage-and-work-cart/

Not sure if it's up your alley, but I think I'm going to build a similar one.


----------



## josh88 (Nov 25, 2013)

That's pretty similar to meat racks for storage, but wood obviously


----------



## pmolsonmus (Dec 9, 2013)

Ok, so I did some hardware shopping. Unistrut - no problem. Mounting to cement block with mason screws, no problem.

L bracket that will hold a standard 2inch u bolt without either hitting the cross brace ( as pictured in Derek's example) require re drilling the holes to fit the Ubolt, or too thin to be supported well by the Unistrut ( the pre- drilled holes are offset so they don't line up with the channel. I tried 3 big box stores to no avail. Should I go online ? Where? Other thought to attach a pipe? I certainly can bore out the holes, but each pipe may hold 100 lbs or more. If I'm buying new, it seems silly to modify at the expense of strength/ stability.


----------



## cdub260 (Dec 9, 2013)

Also bear in mind that there are restrictions on how close to the ceiling you're allowed to get with storage. Where I'm located, in a sprinklered building there needs to be an eighteen inch gap between any stored items and the ceiling and nothing can store withing eighteen inches of a sprinkler head.. In an unsprinklered building the gap requirement increases to two feet.


----------



## pmolsonmus (Dec 10, 2013)

Space is a converted gym. We have 30+ feet above. No danger, just accessibility hassles


----------

